# Two Days with "Loogie": Sanibel Island and Everglades National Park



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Loogie is good people. Caught my first snook using his advice. Great report!


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

That must've been you guys I saw running on the outside of Ding Darling while I was poling my clients down the bank, right around 12:45 or so. Glad to see you had a good day!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

CAPTAlexMoran said:


> That must've been you guys I saw running on the outside of Ding Darling while I was poling my clients down the bank, right around 12:45 or so. Glad to see you had a good day!


Should have hollered! Love the video on your website.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

The check out DB gave me in ENP was truly outstanding, here is what he left out! Dave knows this place! He was throwing river names and tides like a teenager texting! I hit Dave over the head with my push pole by mistake, oops! I ran the skiff into the mangroves not only once but twice in tight areas, my fault, he sacrificed his body to save the boat and me! I ran him aground, a few times, got let a guy learn those lessons! I got him stuck in a mud flat that I had to push him out, right as a black tip came to visit the boat as I was pushing! He made me run without a gps to read the water, I have to confess I was a little nervous. When running the mouth of a river, he turned and said with a twitch in his eye, “you were a little puckered up eh”, yes I was. We ran back to Choko on some FMT black lines yikes, not a problem at all though. I learned every second and it was great to have a patient teacher with some great knowledge, couldn’t be more grateful! Looking forward to some more Choko time! on the way back, I mentioned to him about my life as an instructor in the F16, how I knew the Lt was ready to swim on his own. Well you never really know, but you gotta let them swim at some point! I felt overwhelmed with info, but everything slows down with practice and experience. I asked him if I was ready to solo, his answer was same as mine when I was asked the same question, be safe…thanks DB for a great couple of days!


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Should have hollered! Love the video on your website.


Now I'll know to keep an eye out if I'm down that way! Thanks man, hopefully more poon for this years reel are coming my way


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like good times, kudos on the great photos.


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Nice fish and pics!!


----------

